# 66% of Child Torture Victims "Homeschooled"



## SweetSue92 (Jun 13, 2019)

And of course they are. If you had designs to torture, starve, beat and neglect your children, why in the world would you daily send them to a place of mandatory reporters?

You wouldn't. You would either withdraw or never enroll them. Which is exactly what the study below found.

This is a serious and growing problem in the homeschooling community which, true to form, homeschoolers are not addressing except to fight oversight. This WILL have a negative effect not only on the perception of homeschooling but also on their success rate over time.

_Particularly severe abuse cases that involve school-age children also tend to involve homeschooling. In a 2014 study of child torture, Barbara Knox, a pediatrician at the University of Wisconsin, found that 47% of school-age victims had been withdrawn from school for homeschooling and an additional 29% had never been enrolled._

The Turpin child abuse story fits a widespread and disturbing homeschooling pattern


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 13, 2019)

And how many children is that exactly?

Percentages are meaningless without the total number on which they are based

The vast majority of parents who homeschool do not torture their kids


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 13, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> And how many children is that exactly?
> 
> Percentages are meaningless without the total number on which they are based
> 
> The vast majority of parents who homeschool do not torture their kids



Of course this is true.

But it is also true that the small number of parents who are vicious psychopaths will pull their kids out of public schools so they can torture them. 

And btw, no one who wants to bash the public schools here says anything like "the vast number of teachers in public schools are not child abusers", which is also quite true, but doesn't stop them from wanting to "abolish the public schools" and other mouth-breathing, hyperbolic overstatements.


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 13, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > And how many children is that exactly?
> ...



Who has been accusing public school teachers of abuse here? And where has that accusation been used as a reason to abolish public schools?


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 13, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...



Teachers Told To Favor Black Students In ‘Racial Equity’ Training


----------



## OldLady (Jun 13, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > And how many children is that exactly?
> ...


We've always known that in Child Protective circles.  Neglect, physical and sexual abuse, etc.  "Torturers" are extremely rare, but where it's easy, parents who are too lazy to care for their kids or who beat them or screw them will pull them from school after the first mandated report.   Those kinds of parents aren't rare at all, although they are probably only a small percentage of homeschool parents, overall  Anything can be abused, and homeschooling is no different.

I don't agree with the government poking its nose into people's homes, though, Sue.  I've seen too much of that bureaucratic rule making that won't approve a family to adopt because their bedroom window is 6 inches too small. Parents who wish to homeschool shouldn't be burdened with that kind of folderol.  "The State" doesn't need to be knocking on their door just because they want to teach their children themselves.  I do agree with periodic mandatory testing for all these homeschooled children, though, showing that they are somewhere close to grade level with their peers.  If not, the child should be in school.

Neighbors, relatives and doctors/other healthcare providers are going to have to be the ones to blow the whistle on the abusers.
That's my opinion.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 13, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> And of course they are. If you had designs to torture, starve, beat and neglect your children, why in the world would you daily send them to a place of mandatory reporters?
> 
> You wouldn't. You would either withdraw or never enroll them. Which is exactly what the study below found.
> 
> This is a serious and growing problem in the homeschooling community which, true to form, homeschoolers are not addressing except to fight oversight. This WILL have a negative effect not only on the perception of homeschooling but also on their success rate over time.



Shhhh..  Sue, that kind of talk will get you thrown out of the Right Wing, no matter how much Islamophobic Twattery you engage in.


----------



## Penelope (Jun 13, 2019)

Since they really don't visit homes of homes of homeschooling  and small daycares (6 or less), I am against them all. Put your child into a decent daycare, a larger one not a 6 child one, and no one should homeschool their kids.
I am pro public schools , that is why we pay taxes.  The gov. should not fund parochial schools nor private schools and states should not either. 
Michigan court approves public funding for private school mandates


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Jun 13, 2019)

97% of all violent criminals were schooled outside of the home.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 13, 2019)

Penelope said:


> Since they really don't visit homes of homes of homeschooling  and small daycares (6 or less), I am against them all. Put your child into a decent daycare, a larger one not a 6 child one, and no one should homeschool their kids.
> I am pro public schools , that is why we pay taxes.  The gov. should not fund parochial schools nor private schools and states should not either.
> Michigan court approves public funding for private school mandates



The State does not own your children Penny


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 13, 2019)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> 97% of all violent criminals were schooled outside of the home.



That's about right. 3% of American children are homeschooled.


----------



## Penelope (Jun 13, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Since they really don't visit homes of homes of homeschooling  and small daycares (6 or less), I am against them all. Put your child into a decent daycare, a larger one not a 6 child one, and no one should homeschool their kids.
> ...



Well then, keep them at home or carry vaccinations card for each child when out in the public. No federal assistance either, like Chip, food stamps, or Hud, unless you put them in public schools.  Every child should be accounted for everyday.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 13, 2019)

Penelope said:


> Since they really don't visit homes of homes of homeschooling  and small daycares (6 or less), I am against them all. Put your child into a decent daycare, a larger one not a 6 child one, and no one should homeschool their kids.
> I am pro public schools , that is why we pay taxes.  The gov. should not fund parochial schools nor private schools and states should not either.
> Michigan court approves public funding for private school mandates


In my years of teaching, I can think offhand of three homeschooled students who were among the best and brightest I ever had.

Homeschooling can be awesome when it is done well.


----------



## Penelope (Jun 13, 2019)

OldLady said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Since they really don't visit homes of homes of homeschooling  and small daycares (6 or less), I am against them all. Put your child into a decent daycare, a larger one not a 6 child one, and no one should homeschool their kids.
> ...



Why were they homeschooled and are you a public teacher, and what were their parents like?  The norm is religious zealots want them homeschooled.


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 13, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


That's hardly torture or abuse


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 13, 2019)

Penelope said:


> Since they really don't visit homes of homes of homeschooling  and small daycares (6 or less), I am against them all. Put your child into a decent daycare, a larger one not a 6 child one, and no one should homeschool their kids.
> I am pro public schools , that is why we pay taxes.  The gov. should not fund parochial schools nor private schools and states should not either.
> Michigan court approves public funding for private school mandates


No one should tell other people how to raise their own kids.

The vast majority of people who home school are loving and attentive parents and home schooled kids outperform public school kids on nearly all metrics


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 13, 2019)

Penelope said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



You're a good little Jackboot Totalitarian Penny

Have you ever been fitted for Jackboots? Do you know what Jackboots are. Do you ever feel the need to check people to see if they have the right papers?

You're very scary Penny. I mean that.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 13, 2019)

Penelope said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



YOU VILL DO VAT VE SAY OR NO ASSISTANCE FOR YOU!!!!!!!

Penny. You're lovely.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 13, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Since they really don't visit homes of homes of homeschooling  and small daycares (6 or less), I am against them all. Put your child into a decent daycare, a larger one not a 6 child one, and no one should homeschool their kids.
> ...



I agree with this but there's a growing problem in homeschooling. It's outlined in the OP


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 13, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...



I'm not saying that. I'm pointing out the poster who said "Putting your child in public school is abuse" in the first line


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 13, 2019)

War on Parents continue in liberal lala land.
I call some bullshit here... "some form of imprisonment"... without describing what "some form" actually is.
Is grounding a child to their room considered imprisonment in this study? Probably. But who knows?
That is the problem with these kind of studies. Unless you can see the study itself, and specifically what is the determinant factors - it is data that can easily be manipulated to produce a desired result.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 13, 2019)

Penelope said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


One had parents who you would probably term "zealots" but they were actually very decent people who weren't out to change the world at all and raised highly successful, respectful and bright, motivated children.   Another was living in a not so nice area of Boston and wanted her children to be safe; being a woman with a doctorate herself, she took on the job and did it spectacularly.  The other parents I did not know.  It was most likely for academic reasons; the public school was known for being one of the worst in the area, academically.  If the child was being raised by religious zealots, he never let on.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 13, 2019)

iamwhatiseem said:


> War on Parents continue in liberal lala land.
> I call some bullshit here... "some form of imprisonment"... without describing what "some form" actually is.
> Is grounding a child to their room considered imprisonment in this study? Probably. But who knows?
> That is the problem with these kind of studies. Unless you can see the study itself, and specifically what is the determinant factors - it is data that can easily be manipulated to produce a desired result.



Sure but I wouldn't expect that. I would say the stats are borne out in anecdotal stories from all over the nation which are also cited in the article. We're also seeing this in schools more and more. Again, it's not anywhere close to most homeschoolers--it's a minority and a slim one at that. But hey it's also a slim minority of public school teachers who are abusers and no one cares about that.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 13, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > War on Parents continue in liberal lala land.
> ...


 Exactly.
We have all seen these "studies" typically paid for by an organization that is wanting a desired result.
 I always look for the broad descriptions... as in this study "some form of punishment"... that could mean almost anything.


----------



## beautress (Jun 13, 2019)

Sexual abuse of children is not limited to homeschooled children:

Prevalence of Educator Sexual Abuse When I talk about educator sexual abuse, one of the first questions parents (but not educators) ask is, “How widespread is this practice?” Parents want to know how much to worry about educator sexual abuse and where to place it on the list of evils that can harm children. Despite a number of national studies about child sexual abuse funded by the National Institutes of Health, the Department of Justice, and the U.S. Department of Education, there are no national studies that document educator sexual abuse.1 It is curious to note that none of the federally funded studies of child sexual abuse provide data that could answer parents’ questions. In these studies, teachers are most often subsumed in the category “other” that includes any person who is not a parent or parent substitute. Since 49 percent of children are sexually abused by someone other than a parent or parent substitute, it seems sensible to know what types of “others” are sexually abusing children. Most knowledge of educator sexual abuse comes from newspaper reports, hardly a reliable sample. However, newspaper coverage does remind us that educator sexual abuse is a regular occurrence in all parts of the United States. Below is a sampling of stories that were published during just one month (February 2003) and which represent only those incidents that have come to the attention of school and law enforcement officials. • Henderson, NC: The Henderson County School Board agrees to pay $1.78 million to the families of 17 children who were alleged sexual victims of a former teacher assistant. • Augusta, WI: Family alleges sexual assault of 12-year-old boy by male teacher. • Ann Arbor, MI: Male high school teacher assaults female student. • Indiana: Former Baptist school principal to be sentenced for taking an 11-year-old female student across country to have sex with her. • Omaha, NE: Wrestling coach sentenced to 45 days in jail and required to apologize publicly to female student he assaulted. • Sarasota, FL: Former female high school assistant coach pleads no contest to unlawful sexual activity and committing a lewd and lascivious act with two students on her basketball and softball teams. • Westminster, CO: Male softball coach gets six years in prison for sexually assaulting seven girls on his softball team. • Amelia, OH: Former male high school administrative assistant gets 18-month sentence for having sex with female high school student. • Hackensack, NJ: 42-year-old female middle school teacher admits sexual intercourse with sixth grade male student. • Yonkers, NY: 50-year-old male Montessori teacher fondles 7-yearold student in bathroom. • Bullhead City, AZ: Male ELL teacher has sexual contact with 12- year-old female student. Teacher is a registered sex offender in Florida.
https://www.hofstra.edu/pdf/orsp_shakeshaft_spring03.pdf​Wherever human beings exist, there is considerable abuse of weaker persons. And when teachers start filling childrens' heads with correctional methods of families as being bad, those children who had as few as 3 spankings for bad behavior are at risk for never speaking to their parents in a civil manner again after the age of 18, when they leave home, hating parents for not letting them stay out until 5 am on prom night after condemning their parents for "everything," including inclusion in worship services during their childhood which had only a beneficial effect on their adult success.
​I'm not convinced that 66% of parents abuse children using homeschooling as their cover story. But 98% of academia are against home schooling, because it diminishes their power. I'm rather glad Mrs. Edison did not allow her son, Thomas to continually stay in trouble at school for mischief. At home, she was able to channel his brilliant mind into doing good for humanity, and he lit up the world, literally, with the incandescent light bulb. That brave parent gave the world a gift I doubt all the schools globally can boast. Because who can read a book at night without fear of ruining his or her eyes vs. a candlestick reader doing likewise? Candlesticks don't power computers, either. So I'm just not convinced that this percentage is much more than a myth to enrich the school system that receives a set amount of money per head of children it serves, and it gets nothing for home-schooled children. If you follow the money in most debates, the debate makes a little more sense.
​I deplore, however, abuse of any kind. Spankings administered to prevent children from being wild animals is effective. Over-administrated, it can be lethal and even degrading. Under-administrated, children can become killers, thieves, rapists, and any other abuse known to mankind. Even when administered properly, children can grow up thinking everybody in the world is as good as their own parents, and be careless in their associations, which can get them paired up with people who literally use them to take the rap for their own crimes which can range from pilfering a business to serial murders. Life takes a balance and is best lived with a reverence for what is good and disdain for what leads to angst among men and women.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 13, 2019)

beautress said:


> Sexual abuse of children is not limited to homeschooled children:
> 
> Prevalence of Educator Sexual Abuse When I talk about educator sexual abuse, one of the first questions parents (but not educators) ask is, “How widespread is this practice?” Parents want to know how much to worry about educator sexual abuse and where to place it on the list of evils that can harm children. Despite a number of national studies about child sexual abuse funded by the National Institutes of Health, the Department of Justice, and the U.S. Department of Education, there are no national studies that document educator sexual abuse.1 It is curious to note that none of the federally funded studies of child sexual abuse provide data that could answer parents’ questions. In these studies, teachers are most often subsumed in the category “other” that includes any person who is not a parent or parent substitute. Since 49 percent of children are sexually abused by someone other than a parent or parent substitute, it seems sensible to know what types of “others” are sexually abusing children. Most knowledge of educator sexual abuse comes from newspaper reports, hardly a reliable sample. However, newspaper coverage does remind us that educator sexual abuse is a regular occurrence in all parts of the United States. Below is a sampling of stories that were published during just one month (February 2003) and which represent only those incidents that have come to the attention of school and law enforcement officials. • Henderson, NC: The Henderson County School Board agrees to pay $1.78 million to the families of 17 children who were alleged sexual victims of a former teacher assistant. • Augusta, WI: Family alleges sexual assault of 12-year-old boy by male teacher. • Ann Arbor, MI: Male high school teacher assaults female student. • Indiana: Former Baptist school principal to be sentenced for taking an 11-year-old female student across country to have sex with her. • Omaha, NE: Wrestling coach sentenced to 45 days in jail and required to apologize publicly to female student he assaulted. • Sarasota, FL: Former female high school assistant coach pleads no contest to unlawful sexual activity and committing a lewd and lascivious act with two students on her basketball and softball teams. • Westminster, CO: Male softball coach gets six years in prison for sexually assaulting seven girls on his softball team. • Amelia, OH: Former male high school administrative assistant gets 18-month sentence for having sex with female high school student. • Hackensack, NJ: 42-year-old female middle school teacher admits sexual intercourse with sixth grade male student. • Yonkers, NY: 50-year-old male Montessori teacher fondles 7-yearold student in bathroom. • Bullhead City, AZ: Male ELL teacher has sexual contact with 12- year-old female student. Teacher is a registered sex offender in Florida.
> https://www.hofstra.edu/pdf/orsp_shakeshaft_spring03.pdf​Wherever human beings exist, there is considerable abuse of weaker persons. And when teachers start filling childrens' heads with correctional methods of families as being bad, those children who had as few as 3 spankings for bad behavior are at risk for never speaking to their parents in a civil manner again after the age of 18, when they leave home, hating parents for not letting them stay out until 5 am on prom night after condemning their parents for "everything," including inclusion in worship services during their childhood which had only a beneficial effect on their adult success.
> ...



People are dug deeply into the trenches on either side, I can tell you that. 

I used to be a vocal proponent of homeschooling. Yes I was, even in the teachers' lounge. The stats don't lie; it almost always works. You know who ruined it for me?

Homeschoolers.

As a whole they are so insular, petty, vindictive and downright nasty toward the public schools that after YEARS I just couldn't take it anymore. 

I am talking in my own church. I am talking about my own public schooled children being approached by homeschooled kids are church and told _"Ew! How can you go to SCHOOL? Don't you know what they do there?"_ Over and over and over. And they are not the only public school kids in our church. 

So when I hear the nasty about homeschool go on at school now, I shrug and walk away. Sorry. I'm done.


----------



## Crepitus (Jun 13, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> And of course they are. If you had designs to torture, starve, beat and neglect your children, why in the world would you daily send them to a place of mandatory reporters?
> 
> You wouldn't. You would either withdraw or never enroll them. Which is exactly what the study below found.
> 
> ...


Conservatives are big on homeschooling.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 13, 2019)

Crepitus said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > And of course they are. If you had designs to torture, starve, beat and neglect your children, why in the world would you daily send them to a place of mandatory reporters?
> ...


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 13, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



Crepitus is about 80% trolling, and 20% just... nonsensical ramblings.


----------



## Anathema (Jun 13, 2019)

Penelope said:


> Since they really don't visit homes of homes of homeschooling  and small daycares (6 or less), I am against them all. Put your child into a decent daycare, a larger one not a 6 child one, and no one should homeschool their kids.
> I am pro public schools , that is why we pay taxes.  The gov. should not fund parochial schools nor private schools and states should not either.
> Michigan court approves public funding for private school mandates



I agree the Government should not fund private schools. I went to public schools. No child of mine would ever step foot inside a public school (or most private ones). They would be homeschooled, just like my brothers six kids are.


----------



## beautress (Jun 13, 2019)

Crepitus said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > And of course they are. If you had designs to torture, starve, beat and neglect your children, why in the world would you daily send them to a place of mandatory reporters?
> ...


Geeze, Crepitus, conservatives are everywhere! The sky is falling! -- I think not.


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 13, 2019)

I hated and loved homeschooling. I hated having to make the child learn but that is what whips are for...

But I loved not having to get up early to take the kid to school.

Actually with the digital age teaching  child is so much easier than the analog era...


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jun 13, 2019)

Penelope said:


> I am pro public schools



It’s obvious you went to one


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jun 13, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> And how many children is that exactly?
> 
> Percentages are meaningless without the total number on which they are based
> 
> The vast majority of parents who homeschool do not torture their kids



How do you know?


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 13, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > And how many children is that exactly?
> ...


Because the vast majority of all parents do not torture their kids.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jun 13, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...



Again, how do you know?


----------



## AZGAL (Jun 13, 2019)

beautress said:


> Geeze, Crepitus, conservatives are everywhere! The sky is falling! -- I think not


Certainly there are more problems in all schools in general these days as the innocent get traumatized at public school shootings, little red schoolhouse shootings and in religious settings and in private at home when their parents or captors are sick menacing weird freaks. Lots of evil drugs out there and dumb violent "entertainment" that is not meant for children to watch. You have got to be a vigilant super parent these days. God bless the children and protect them. The sky is falling on the people and we the people must try to be good people. We must have agencies check-in periodically at many locations.


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 13, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


61% of child abuse is perpetrated by people other than the child's parents
https://www.nationalchildrensallian...media-kit/national-statistics-on-child-abuse/


----------



## Crepitus (Jun 13, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


Take the blinders off and look at the correlation.


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 13, 2019)

Crepitus said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


Be intelligent enough to know that correlation does not equal causation


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 13, 2019)

Crepitus said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...



3% of US children are homeschooled and only a tiny fraction of those are tortured. So....that's specious.


----------



## Crepitus (Jun 13, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


Are as many non homeschooled kids tortured by their parents?


----------



## Muhammed (Jun 13, 2019)

Penelope said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


Accounted for by whom? Unintelligent, mentally unstable, evil, authoritarian, pieces of shit like you?


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 13, 2019)

Adam Lanza was homeschooled


----------



## Muhammed (Jun 13, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> And of course they are. If you had designs to torture, starve, beat and neglect your children, why in the world would you daily send them to a place of mandatory reporters?
> 
> You wouldn't. You would either withdraw or never enroll them. Which is exactly what the study below found.
> 
> ...




In other news, it has been reported that a large percentage dead children do not attend school.

It's a truancy crisis!!!!


----------



## Likkmee (Jun 13, 2019)

Crepitus said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


Is todays 'torture" defined by washing dishes and cleaning a chicken coop ?


----------



## Crepitus (Jun 13, 2019)

Likkmee said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


Not as far as I know.


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 14, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Adam Lanza was homeschooled


he was also mentally retarded


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 14, 2019)

Crepitus said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...



Why don't you find out for yourself?


----------



## Crepitus (Jun 14, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


You kids are claiming correlation doesn't equal causation.

Prove your assertion.


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 14, 2019)

Crepitus said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...



it never has and it never will

Why Correlation does not Imply Causation in Statistics


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jun 14, 2019)

Anathema said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Since they really don't visit homes of homes of homeschooling  and small daycares (6 or less), I am against them all. Put your child into a decent daycare, a larger one not a 6 child one, and no one should homeschool their kids.
> ...



Best argument ever for prohibiting homeschooling completely.


----------



## Penelope (Jun 14, 2019)

Muhammed said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



The schools, who in the hell do you think?


----------



## Penelope (Jun 14, 2019)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > I am pro public schools
> ...



Yes I did.


----------



## Penelope (Jun 14, 2019)

Yes, why would Christians want their holier than thou kids , so much better than other kids , be with the public kids in schools.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 14, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...




Weathercock says almost nothing else.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 14, 2019)

Penelope said:


> Yes, why would Christians want their holier than thou kids , so much better than other kids , be with the public kids in schools.






????


----------



## anotherlife (Jun 14, 2019)

Penelope said:


> Yes, why would Christians want their holier than thou kids , so much better than other kids , be with the public kids in schools.


Because public schools infect and poison their minds.  Just like the devil wants it.


----------



## anotherlife (Jun 14, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> And of course they are. If you had designs to torture, starve, beat and neglect your children, why in the world would you daily send them to a place of mandatory reporters?
> 
> You wouldn't. You would either withdraw or never enroll them. Which is exactly what the study below found.
> 
> ...



This should be easily addressed, by requiring all home schooled children to pass a yearly exam standard in basic subjects and Christian religious studies.  An abused child would naturally fail all these.  Then they can revoke their home schooling privileges.


----------



## Mike Dwight (Jun 14, 2019)

Student: Its like prison in here...
Student: Its like prison in here...
Student: Its like prison in here...
I don't know , I bet homeschool beats prison.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 15, 2019)

Muhammed said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



This is why I have dubbed her Jackboots


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 15, 2019)

anotherlife said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > And of course they are. If you had designs to torture, starve, beat and neglect your children, why in the world would you daily send them to a place of mandatory reporters?
> ...



Why should homeschooled children be required to pass a Christian religious studies class? What if they're not Christian?


----------



## Penelope (Jun 15, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



You say your are a public school teacher, do you take roll call everyday???


----------



## Penelope (Jun 15, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



Because most homeschooled children are religious zealots and religious zealots think Christianity is the only religion, and their kids think it is as well.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 15, 2019)

Penelope said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...



Yes Jackboots, but not so the gov't can keep track of what parents are doing with THEIR OWN CHILDREN.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 15, 2019)

Penelope said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...



Jackboots whenever I want to know what anyone thinks about anything, you will be the LAST person I ever consult. 

Well....except totalitarians. Then I'll consult you. Look up "totalitarian" if you don't know


----------



## Penelope (Jun 15, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



So you take rollcall.  What do you do if a child is absent?? for 1 day, 2 days, 3 days or more??


----------



## Penelope (Jun 15, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



Hard to get a straight answer from you.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 15, 2019)

Penelope said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Jackboots, I know you think you've got me, because to be honest, you're not always very quick on the uptake. But let me tell you something. Any parent can dodge the truancy officer by simply claiming homeschooling--and this is how it should be.

Because The State does not own the children. I repeat. The State does not own the children. Much to your despair, Jackboots, you cannot deny children gov't benefits because they're not vaccinated, they don't go to public schools or whatever.

Read this, Penny: you wanted to deny children BENEFITS because you don't like what their parents do. Imagine if evangelicals wanted to actually deny ANY American children BENEFITS because of who they are. You would find that loathsome, and you would be right.

But you're a totalitarian, and you're small-minded, so you think your jackboots fit just right. Honestly your small mind makes me sick. Jackboots.


----------



## Penelope (Jun 15, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...




What is the protocol for a child who is absent??  You dodge questions. 

So you take rollcall. What do you do if a child is absent?? for 1 day, 2 days, 3 days or more??


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 15, 2019)

Penelope said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Eventually we turn them in to the truant officer. Yes, they are marked truant, because The State needs to make sure every child is educated. Then the parents can just claim homeschooling and the entire thing is over, Jackboots. 

Happy now? Oh wait, no you're not, because you would want to follow those families around and demand their papers and deny them BENEFITS for dodging YOUR SYSTEM.

That's sick. Jackboots


----------



## Penelope (Jun 15, 2019)

They should not be allowed to enroll in college if homeschooled , after all that is school and their parents can teach them all they need to know about life and how to make a living.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 15, 2019)

Penelope said:


> They should not be allowed to enroll in college if homeschooled , after all that is school and their parents can teach them all they need to know about life and how to make a living.



WHO should "not allow them", and how, Penny? Explain.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 15, 2019)

Penelope said:


> They should not be allowed to enroll in college if homeschooled , after all that is school and their parents can teach them all they need to know about life and how to make a living.



Penny are you going to put on your Jackboots and "not allow" them to enroll? Or who is going to do this? 

Jackboots, do explain


----------



## Penelope (Jun 15, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > They should not be allowed to enroll in college if homeschooled , after all that is school and their parents can teach them all they need to know about life and how to make a living.
> ...



Well apparently you feel the same as I do: quote from you:


> People are dug deeply into the trenches on either side, I can tell you that.
> 
> I used to be a vocal proponent of homeschooling. Yes I was, even in the teachers' lounge. The stats don't lie; it almost always works. You know who ruined it for me?
> 
> ...


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 15, 2019)

Penelope said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



No Jackboots. "Not defending" homeschooling is a long, long, LONG way from telling people they CANNOT GO TO COLLEGE if they homeschool or CANNOT GET GOV'T BENEFITS if they do.

I don't like something but I recognize people's right to do it.

You don't like something and you want to strip them of rights. You don't like evangelicals because you imagine they are like the VERY WAY YOU ARE, Jackboots.

But you're ignorant, so I don't guess you'll get it


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 15, 2019)

Penelope said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



To put it another way, Jackboots: 

Imagine I said, well you're a Democrat so you can't go to college

Well you're a Democrat so you don't get benefits.

You would howl down the moon and you would be CORRECT

But you think that's fine when you do it, because you're a Jackboot Totalitarian. Whatever YOU think is CORRECT


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jun 15, 2019)

America is such a violent country that I might have gone the homeschooling route. The schools are not safe places to learn and there doesnt seem to be a plan to make them safe. 
But generally kids belong in school where they can have a normal childhood.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 15, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> America is such a violent country that I might have gone the homeschooling route. The schools are not safe places to learn and there doesnt seem to be a plan to make them safe.
> But generally kids belong in school where they can have a normal childhood.



You haven't a darn clue what you're talking about, as usual. 

In our schools in my district, all doors are locked. You have to be buzzed in to be let in, and then you gain entrance only to the front office. . You must talk to a secretary, and then and only then, they buzz you into the building where the children are. 

So please.


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 15, 2019)

They turned down the window size most likely due to egress issues


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 15, 2019)

I wouldn't be bragging about schools that are max security...using prison technology


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 15, 2019)

One has to have quite an ego to think they can be an educator in all subjects


----------



## Penelope (Jun 15, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



You had it with homeschoolers, said so yourself:

People are dug deeply into the trenches on either side, I can tell you that.

I used to be a vocal proponent of homeschooling. Yes I was, even in the teachers' lounge. The stats don't lie; it almost always works. You know who ruined it for me?

Homeschoolers.

As a whole they are so insular, petty, vindictive and downright nasty toward the public schools that after YEARS I just couldn't take it anymore.

I am talking in my own church. I am talking about my own public schooled children being approached by homeschooled kids are church and told _"Ew! How can you go to SCHOOL? Don't you know what they do there?"_ Over and over and over. And they are not the only public school kids in our church.

So when I hear the nasty about homeschool go on at school now, I shrug and walk away. Sorry. I'm done.
---------------------------------------
and I agree!


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 15, 2019)

strollingbones said:


> I wouldn't be bragging about schools that are max security...using prison technology



If we keep our prisons that safe for criminals why shouldn't we keep our children that safe?


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 15, 2019)

Penelope said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



*Jackboots.*

The difference between you and me is what we DO when we're done. When *I* am done, NOTE THIS WELL, I'm simply stop defending them to my colleagues.

***Take a minute and let that sink in. NO REALLY**

When YOU are done, you want homeschoolers to:

1. Have no access to gov't programs that THEIR TAXES PAY FOR and

2. Have no access to PUBLIC universities

I am a level-headed American

_*YOU are a Jackbooted totalitarian.*_

The difference between us is not the way we FEEL Jackboots, it's the impulse in what we DO with those feelings.

Maybe you're too far gone but this is for anyone else teetering on the edge.


----------



## Penelope (Jun 15, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



the only reason the case in your OP was found out, is one was able to escape and go to the police.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 15, 2019)

Penelope said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



OH and I forgot you wanted homeschoolers to carry "papers" around with them for some reason, I think for vaccines.

For the board at large, that's why I dubbed Penny "Jackboots" and will henceforth call her "Jackboots" from now on. These people are not only completely intolerant, they are full on Jackbooted Totalitarians. Their way OR THE HIGHWAY.

Or papers.

Or no benefits.

And no college.

Read Jackboots' posts, you'll see


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 15, 2019)

Penelope said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Still no reason in the world for homeschoolers to have no access to public benefits, public university and have to carry papers like in NAZI GERMANY

JACKBOOTS


----------



## Penelope (Jun 15, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



You don't want to vaccinate your kids, *stay home.*  Everyone stays home, get your groceries delivered.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 15, 2019)

Penelope said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Penny, I almost feel sorry for you. Really. You don't know how embarrassing you are for liberals, do you?

Let me give you a tip.

You're not REALLY supposed to reveal that most of you are Jackbooted totalitarians, see. The front is "Tolerance and inclusion".

You used to be useful but you're too thick-headed lately. Better watch out. Your peers gonna turn on you.


----------



## Penelope (Jun 15, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



Public schools are not good enough, nor is Public aid.


----------



## Penelope (Jun 15, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



Read your words, and I am only agreeing with you.


----------



## peach174 (Jun 15, 2019)

OldLady said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...





OldLady said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...



They always want to force laws, rather than relying on the public sector.
It should be a balance of Gov. working with public.
Government is not the answer to all things, big government supporters.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 15, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> And of course they are. If you had designs to torture, starve, beat and neglect your children, why in the world would you daily send them to a place of mandatory reporters?
> 
> You wouldn't. You would either withdraw or never enroll them. Which is exactly what the study below found.
> 
> ...


Thank you for this thread....it IS a concern.  We had neighbors (renters) once who homeschooled their children and clearly neglected them...they were like wild animals, dirty clothes, hair, no supervision...was out in my backyard one day and looked up and the two girls had their baby brother up on the window, the only thing keeping him from falling from the 2nd floor to the concrete below was a window screen.   I had to yell to them to get their brother out of the window.....no mom in sight.   It was sad, very sad.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 15, 2019)

Penelope said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Jackboots. Like I said.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 15, 2019)

strollingbones said:


> One has to have quite an ego to think they can be an educator in all subjects


Those textbooks and websites come with answer keys, bones.  lol


----------



## bodecea (Jun 15, 2019)

Crepitus said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


Well, we are supposed to have teachers, administrators, coaches, etc. as mandatory reporters.....In fact, I believe there are criminal consequences if a mandatory reporter does NOT report abuse.  Can our teachers confirm or correct me on that?


----------



## bodecea (Jun 15, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't be bragging about schools that are max security...using prison technology
> ...


Are prisons safe for criminals?   Don't they have fights and stabbings and so on all the time?


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 15, 2019)

bodecea said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...



Civil and criminal. It's a misdemeanor in my state.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 15, 2019)

bodecea said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > strollingbones said:
> ...



You will find in this thread that I said homeschoolers should NOT be subject to tests on "Christian subjects" because not all homeschoolers are Christians.

So not Sharia Law, then.


----------



## Likkmee (Jun 15, 2019)

strollingbones said:


> One has to have quite an ego to think they can be an educator in all subjects


If the competition is the idiots who call themselves teachers I'll challenge one and all, in any topic. Those who can;DO. Those who can not: teach.
I deal with so-called engineers and architects and veterinarians all the time. The majority are complete assholes


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 15, 2019)

Likkmee said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > One has to have quite an ego to think they can be an educator in all subjects
> ...



Music theory. No cheating on Google. Go


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 15, 2019)

Likkmee said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > One has to have quite an ego to think they can be an educator in all subjects
> ...



And while you're at it how many instruments do you play


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 15, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> > strollingbones said:
> ...



I'll get us started:

In the key of D which chords are tonic, dominant, subdominant.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jun 15, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Likkmee said:
> ...



Who cares?


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jun 15, 2019)

Hmmmm Hmmmm Hmmmm.  Yet the children tortured and bullied until they commit suicide went to public school.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 16, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



It's about 6th grade music theory. He said he "challenge one and all in any topic". 

I haven't heard from him.

BTW "playing by ear" is mostly built from chord knowledge. If you basically know those three chords you can play a LOT of what you hear on the radio by ear. or fudge it


----------



## Care4all (Jun 16, 2019)

OldLady said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Since they really don't visit homes of homes of homeschooling  and small daycares (6 or less), I am against them all. Put your child into a decent daycare, a larger one not a 6 child one, and no one should homeschool their kids.
> ...


I agree!  My two nieces were home schooled.  My sister in law was a nurse, she took a hiatus for the first 10 years of the girl's lives and taught them,  my brother in law had a degree in accounting, and then went back to school for a Masters in Theology...  and he home schooled them the last 8 years, and my SILaw went back to work after she took a couple of courses to bring her up to date with nursing... one niece went on to college, got her degree, the other did not, but she's smart as a whip, and is going to do just fine!  

They were part of a community of home schooled children, at least once a week, usually twice a week, they got together with the other home schooled children for planned events with them... so they got a taste of interactions with other children of the same age...  and some of those children became their playmates on weekends or sleep overs...

Really, my nieces lived a pretty normal life, even as home schooled children...

I was SO AGAINST it when they first told Matt and me that they made the decision to home school them....
but now, 20 some years later, I CAN ADMIT, I was wrong!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jun 16, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



I'm sorry!  I have that moron on ignore!


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 17, 2019)

strollingbones said:


> One has to have quite an ego to think they can be an educator in all subjects



everyone knows thee are resources out there for homeschoolers in fact there are far more resources now than there ever has been.



Do you really think the guy who teaches Physics 101 for 20 years is an expert physicist ?


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 17, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Likkmee said:
> ...


I have met scores of very talented musicians who can't read a lick of music and know no music theory.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 17, 2019)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Hmmmm Hmmmm Hmmmm.  Yet the children tortured and bullied until they commit suicide went to public school.



Sure because homeschooling is perfect.

Dear Homeschooling Parents: Let’s Talk About Suicide


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 17, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



Please note the question was not "do all good musicians know music theory?" but "If the competition is the idiots who call themselves teachers I'll challenge one and all *IN ANY TOPIC*"


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 17, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmmm Hmmmm Hmmmm.  Yet the children tortured and bullied until they commit suicide went to public school.
> ...


So is it your contention that home schooled kids commit suicide more often than other kids?


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 17, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...



She said THE CHILDREN who commit suicide. Not "most" or "the majority". Implication is that it is all of them. 

Please read so I'm not chasing all your reading deficiencies.


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 17, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


I did read it and the only examples used were home schooled kids.

There is no evidence that kids who are home schooled are more likely to commit suicide than any other kid


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 17, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...



Of course not but the evidence that they never bully, are bullied or commit suicide is specious, and that was the strong implication


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jun 17, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > One has to have quite an ego to think they can be an educator in all subjects
> ...



No, but they damn sure now more than 99.9% of homeshoolers.


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 17, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > strollingbones said:
> ...



Physics 101 can be learned without a teacher especially today with the resources available on line


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 17, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...



That's wonderful everything can be learned then without a teacher, including the private music lessons you give. Right? I mean aren't YouTube lessons on guitar just as good?

Yes or no


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 17, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



It depends on the student and what they want to get out of their lessons

I won't say one way is better than another because both have pluses and minuses.

Personally I preferred taking music lessons in studio with an instructor but I also use many on line resources as well.

But yes anyone can learn the basics on their own but with music one benefits greatly from learning to play with other people and you can't do that with you tube


----------



## anotherlife (Jun 18, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



Then it's time for them to acquaint themselves with the Lord.  Otherwise, they will pay for the devil's racket their entire lives, and that the Maffia racket is nothing compared to.


----------



## anotherlife (Jun 18, 2019)

Penelope said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...



The only other religion, that doesn't have obvious con jobs in it like teqiyya, is Buddhism.  They can do a few digression from Christianity into Buddhism, Buddhism ties well into Christianity.  By the way, there are theories, that the lord Jesus Christ Himself spent a few of His hidden years in Buddhist monasteries, returning the nice visit of the Wise Men of the East at His birth.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 18, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...



If YouTube is just as good than studio lessons are gone. Yet parents, somehow, still know to take their kids to studio lessons don't they? Thus defeating your point.


----------



## anotherlife (Jun 18, 2019)

Penelope said:


> They should not be allowed to enroll in college if homeschooled , after all that is school and their parents can teach them all they need to know about life and how to make a living.


Now why do you want to make student loan companies cry?


----------



## anotherlife (Jun 18, 2019)

Home schooling is an excellent idea, and all public schools should advocate it, because the more home schoolers you have, the less service you have to provide, after collecting the school taxes from everyone.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jul 18, 2019)

Penelope said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...


Are you on LSD?


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 18, 2019)

Penelope said:


> Because most homeschooled children are religious zealots and religious zealots think Christianity is the only religion, and their kids think it is as well.



That has to be one of the most ignorant statements made at USMB ever... This member that had the nerve to make this statement needs to seek help from a mental health professional... If only the Pharmaceutical companies could do some R&D in a pill to fix stupid...


----------



## anotherlife (Jul 19, 2019)

Penelope said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...



Are you a lesbo-feminist militant LGBT representative darling?  When is your next pride movement?  When you beat your girlfriend with the Bible, she may read it and so she may luckily escape you.  But what chance do you give her if you beat her with atheism?


----------



## elektra (Jul 19, 2019)

Perris Californian, a solid Democrat City. This is a clear indication what kind of people the DemoRATs are. Not only do they torture 7 year old girls and boys. They also would use the torture they perpetuate as a political talking point to take control of homeschooling? homeschooling that teaches children that they are free and do not need to heel to the dictates and demands of demoRATS. 

These children were not home-schooled, not even a bit. Home-schooling in California demands monthly meetings with school appointed educators. 

Why must DemoRATs lie about every single issue? It is because they are fascist dictators who wish power over all. Socialism is the name of the game. Your death, your imprisonment, if needed.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 19, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> And of course they are. If you had designs to torture, starve, beat and neglect your children, why in the world would you daily send them to a place of mandatory reporters?
> 
> You wouldn't. You would either withdraw or never enroll them. Which is exactly what the study below found.
> 
> ...


Paywall, but an opinion piece in the Left Angeles Times is all we need to know. 

Number of children murdered, raped, dragged into gangs, buying drugs, having sex with teachers in public schools is a common occurrence now.


----------



## elektra (Jul 19, 2019)

no kidding there, how many kids taste  their first opiate in public schools


----------



## Death Angel (Jul 19, 2019)

Well that's a new angle to promote government schools!

Do you know how many kids are sexually assaulted by government teachers?


----------



## BULLDOG (Jul 19, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> And how many children is that exactly?
> 
> Percentages are meaningless without the total number on which they are based
> 
> The vast majority of parents who homeschool do not torture their kids



The vast majority don't educate their kids either.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 19, 2019)

BULLDOG said:


> The vast majority don't educate their kids either.



Like I am supposed to believe you... Silly silly progressive...


----------



## Coyote (Jul 19, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> And of course they are. If you had designs to torture, starve, beat and neglect your children, why in the world would you daily send them to a place of mandatory reporters?
> 
> You wouldn't. You would either withdraw or never enroll them. Which is exactly what the study below found.
> 
> ...


I know a lot of good dedicated homeschoolets but


OldLady said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


   I have known people who homeschooled, and yes they were strongly religious, but they took education seriously and did a good job.


----------



## Blues Man (Jul 20, 2019)

BULLDOG said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > And how many children is that exactly?
> ...



Care to prove that?


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 20, 2019)

BULLDOG said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > And how many children is that exactly?
> ...



How do you know?


----------



## BULLDOG (Jul 20, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


----------



## Blues Man (Jul 20, 2019)

BULLDOG said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



You do realize that saying there is no data does not prove anything don't you?


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 20, 2019)

BULLDOG said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...





You made a claim. It’s on you to prove that they don’t. Hurry up about it.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jul 20, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



You are right. My poorly worded claim was inaccurate. An accurate claim is that there is no indication that home schooled children as a whole receive an adequate education. There is no reason to believe that the few who score well on college entrance exams are representative of the group, because there is no way to know how large the group is. Monitoring and record keeping for home schooled children's quality of education  is  non existent  to sparse in a large number of cases.   

I never argue for something I am not convinced is true, and my intention is to not argue for anything I can't support. I was wrong this time, and appreciate you pointing out my mistake.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jul 20, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



It proves that claims by home school advocates that home schooling is adequate in most instances is unsupportable.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 20, 2019)

BULLDOG said:


> It proves that claims by home school advocates that home schooling is adequate in most instances is unsupportable.



You just haven't a clue on when to quit do you?


----------



## Picaro (Jul 20, 2019)

Most states have GED type high school equivalency tests, and most colleges require SAT or ACT exams for entry, so it's just stupid to claim there is no way to tell if homeschooling is 'adequate' or not, and even if they have high failure rates so do a most public schools, so nothing to see here. Most public schools just socially promote any old dumbass thug through their 'systems' anyway, and like those school teachers and admins in some of the Atlanta schools who got caught altering test answers and scores, they just go through tests and change answers and scores to suit their quotas and keep their 'performance incentives' intact.


----------



## Andylusion (Jul 20, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> And of course they are. If you had designs to torture, starve, beat and neglect your children, why in the world would you daily send them to a place of mandatory reporters?
> 
> You wouldn't. You would either withdraw or never enroll them. Which is exactly what the study below found.
> 
> ...



Yeah, the bigger problem is when they withdraw them from school.

Regardless at some point, I don't think we have the right to dictate what parents do with their children.  Meaning, I don't think we can just storm their homes without cause, and start denying people's rights.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 20, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > And of course they are. If you had designs to torture, starve, beat and neglect your children, why in the world would you daily send them to a place of mandatory reporters?
> ...



I put the important words on red text, dumbass!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 20, 2019)

elektra said:


> no kidding there, how many kids taste  their first opiate in public schools



How many do the same in private or parochial schools?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 20, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> Well that's a new angle to promote government schools!
> 
> Do you know how many kids are sexually assaulted by government teachers?



How many are sexually assaulted by family members?

You have lots of stupid questions and no answers.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 21, 2019)

Andylusion said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > And of course they are. If you had designs to torture, starve, beat and neglect your children, why in the world would you daily send them to a place of mandatory reporters?
> ...



I didn't say we did. In fact I quite emphatically said on this thread that The State does not own the children.

I'm simply pointing out that the dunderheads on this forum who say All Homeschool Good and All Public School Bad are, well, fools indeed. Because homeschool has a growing problem with abusers withdrawing their children from school to avoid detection.

And homeschool advocates, true to form, just lob grenades at public schools to counter the issue. It's a big old shrug from me--this is what they do.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 21, 2019)

Here's a great article from Fox News. Most pertinent to the conversation here and something most public school teachers have seen: many parents who have PREVIOUSLY been investigated by Child Protective Services withdraw their children from public schools to "homeschool".

Of course the typical response to this by the homeschool community is just to push against any kind of regulation whatsoever. Oh well. Not my fight at all. 

_After the 2017 death of an autistic teenager, Matthew Tirado, who suffered starvation, dehydration and injuries -- weighing 84 pounds when he died at the age of 17 -- the Connecticut Office of the Child Advocate analyzed data of families that had records of child abuse and cross-checked them with homeschool data. *The agency found that more than one-third of the children who were taken out of schools purportedly to be homeschooled were from homes that had been investigated by child protection officials.*_
_*
'House of Horrors' child abuse cases reveal how offenders nationwide use homeschooling to hide their crimes*_


----------



## Blues Man (Jul 21, 2019)

BULLDOG said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



No it doesn't

Saying there is no indication one way or the other is saying nothing at all


----------



## elektra (Jul 21, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> > no kidding there, how many kids taste  their first opiate in public schools
> ...


almost zero


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 21, 2019)

elektra said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > elektra said:
> ...






You must be on some now. If you think kids at private schools don’t use drugs, you are hopelessly naive.


----------



## elektra (Jul 21, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> You must be on some now. If you think kids at private schools don’t use drugs, you are hopelessly naive.


How long before you sleep after smoking meth all night? Your comprehension and judgement is gone. 

Don't put words in my mouth, jerk.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 21, 2019)

elektra said:


> ...
> 
> Don't put words in my mouth....




Then put some of your own there.


----------



## elektra (Jul 21, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Then put some of your own there.


You are an idiot.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 21, 2019)

elektra said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Then put some of your own there.
> ...



Would you like to clarify your comments on private schools?


----------



## elektra (Jul 21, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Would you like to clarify your comments on private schools?


My comment was short and concise. You are being a troll. You are pretty stupid if you think you come off as anything else.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 21, 2019)

elektra said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Would you like to clarify your comments on private schools?
> ...




Is it too much trouble for you to clarify your comments? Are you opposed to communication?


----------



## elektra (Jul 21, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Is it too much trouble for you to clarify your comments? Are you opposed to communication?


You said I am, "on opiates" and am "naive". In response I am calling you a troll and a complete idiot. Now you pretend to act serious? 

Honestly, every post I see of yours is simply that of a ranting fool. 

You have communicated your stupidity better than I can. 

Is that better?


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 21, 2019)

elektra said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Is it too much trouble for you to clarify your comments? Are you opposed to communication?
> ...



So you don't want to clarify your comments? Why would that be? No need to be shy. It is a forum, after all.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 21, 2019)

elektra said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Is it too much trouble for you to clarify your comments? Are you opposed to communication?
> ...




How about you say _anything_ related to the topic of the thread? How would that be?


----------



## elektra (Jul 21, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> How about you say _anything_ related to the topic of the thread? How would that be?


How about you getting your head out of your ass and quit pretending to be above the fray you started. You flame and troll then pretend you are serious. Like I said, you are a pretty big idiot if you think you come across as anything but a troll.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 21, 2019)

elektra said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > How about you say _anything_ related to the topic of the thread? How would that be?
> ...




I'm asking you to clarify your own comments and you are throwing a hissy fit. What is wrong with you?


----------



## bodecea (Jul 21, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Since they really don't visit homes of homes of homeschooling  and small daycares (6 or less), I am against them all. Put your child into a decent daycare, a larger one not a 6 child one, and no one should homeschool their kids.
> ...


Which shows what happens when you have engaged parents and more 1:1 attention as opposed to 1:35 attention.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 21, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


51% percent by other family members...total of 80% by either parent or family member....that's rather......scary.


----------



## elektra (Jul 21, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> I'm asking you to clarify your own comments and you are throwing a hissy fit. What is wrong with you?


You troll, flame, and am a jerk then you pretend something needs clarifying. You make it clear, you are stupid.


----------



## elektra (Jul 21, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> You must be on some now. If you think kids at private schools don’t use drugs, you are hopelessly naive.


I must be on opiates? You think I said what? Go back and quote me. It is clear you are nothing but a troll. You are an idiot if you think you earned any sort of respect. You are a weak troll at best. What is the matter, did my last response to you six months ago get the best of you hence you stalk, flame, and troll hoping to prove what.

Anytime you wish I will gladly point out your stupidity.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 21, 2019)

elektra said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > I'm asking you to clarify your own comments and you are throwing a hissy fit. What is wrong with you?
> ...



You know, it kinda feels like _you_ are trolling at this point. I'm interested in discussing the thread topic. Why are you so opposed to that?


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 21, 2019)

elektra said:


> ...did my last response to you six months ago get the best of you ......




????????????


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 21, 2019)

elektra said:


> ....
> 
> Anytime you wish I will gladly point out your stupidity.




I wish now. Please do go on.


----------



## elektra (Jul 21, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> I wish now. Please do go on.


It seems very odd that you would deny so vehemently that there are pedophile public school teachers. Here is 30 seconds worth of searching.

Teacher sentenced to 20 years for sex with student

Teacher Sentenced To 11 Years For Enticing MA 11-Year-Old

Fifteen kids reported this pedophile. They left him in the classroom anyway.

Jury finds former Little Chute teacher Jason LaVigne guilty of sexually assaulting student


----------



## elektra (Jul 21, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> I'm interested in discussing the thread topic. Why are you so opposed to that?


Fine, our public schools are infested with pedophiles. Why do you argue with us who share this information?
Houston teacher who admitted to near-daily sex with 13-year-old sentenced to 10 years
Paedophile teacher jailed for bringing students home for sex acts, molesting boy in computer lab
Teachers Arrested Every Day for Sex Crimes With School Children, Page Three! - www.HNewsWire.com
$5M To Former Arroyo HS Student Who Was Sexually Abused By A Convicted Pedophile Teacher


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 21, 2019)

elektra said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > I wish now. Please do go on.
> ...




When have I denied that?


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 21, 2019)

elektra said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > I'm interested in discussing the thread topic. Why are you so opposed to that?
> ...



“Infested” is of course hyperbole. Why do you feel the need to rely on hyperbole?


----------



## elektra (Jul 21, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> When have I denied that?


You should clarify your previous statements.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 21, 2019)

elektra said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > When have I denied that?
> ...





Ask a specific question.


----------



## elektra (Jul 21, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> “Infested” is of course hyperbole. Why do you feel the need to rely on hyperbole?


Why do you feel the need to deny that the problem of pedophilia is widespread and too common in our public schools. 

Pedophile Epidemic in American Public Schools and Universities – Dr. Rich Swier



> * Pedophile Epidemic in American Public Schools and Universities *
> September 18, 2015/in Education, Policy, Politics, Social Issues /by Dr. Rich Swier
> 
> There are a growing number of rapes, cases of pedophilia and use of child pornography by American educators. Here are a few examples in the news recently:
> ...


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 21, 2019)

elektra said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > “Infested” is of course hyperbole. Why do you feel the need to rely on hyperbole?
> ...





You’re going to have to define “widespread,” and show a comparative study of private schools if you want to support your claim.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 21, 2019)

And then the waiting began...


----------



## BULLDOG (Jul 21, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > It proves that claims by home school advocates that home schooling is adequate in most instances is unsupportable.
> ...



Why quit? I was inaccurate on one of my claims, and acknowledged my mistake. That doesn't mean I've changed my mind about the travesty that is home schooling.


----------



## Blues Man (Jul 21, 2019)

BULLDOG said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



So you are opposed to something even though there is no evidence that people who home school do worse than public schools.

Even if they did as well as public schools would you still oppose it?

Home schooled kids who do participate in standardized tests do better than their public school counterparts but I guess that doesn't mean anything to you


----------



## BULLDOG (Jul 21, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...



It would mean something if they all were required to take standardized tests. Now, the only ones who take those tests are the ones who WANT to, and are probably prepared for them. I have personal knowledge of children whose parents taught them virtually nothing, but got away with it because they claimed to be home schooling them. That is something no child should experience, and the country as a whole can't afford to tolerate any longer.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 21, 2019)

BULLDOG said:


> I have personal knowledge of children whose parents taught them virtually nothing, but got away with it because they claimed to be home schooling them. That is something no child should experience, and the country as a whole can't afford to tolerate any longer.



Well if you have PERSONAL knowledge it has to be the gospel and everyone should agree with you immediately...


----------



## Picaro (Jul 22, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > I have personal knowledge of children whose parents taught them virtually nothing, but got away with it because they claimed to be home schooling them. That is something no child should experience, and the country as a whole can't afford to tolerate any longer.
> ...



lol indeed. Deviants think their anecdotal fairy tales are supposed to be accepted as facts. They also think it's okay to let homos adopt children and allowed to be schoolteachers, despite their propensity for raping little boys. that's the real reason they don't like home schooling, fewer opportunities for grooming and raping children.


----------



## Picaro (Jul 22, 2019)

elektra said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > When have I denied that?
> ...



Google the name 'Unkotare"; you'll find you're dealing with a genuine sicko deviant who gets off on playing with feces. Ignore the sicko. It also claims to be a teacher, which is even more sad.


----------



## Picaro (Jul 22, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Here's a great article from Fox News. Most pertinent to the conversation here and something most public school teachers have seen: many parents who have PREVIOUSLY been investigated by Child Protective Services withdraw their children from public schools to "homeschool".
> 
> Of course the typical response to this by the homeschool community is just to push against any kind of regulation whatsoever. Oh well. Not my fight at all.
> 
> ...



So a failure by CPS compels all homeschoolers to 'address' something or other? So far that study just tells us Connecticut has a lot of child abusers, which surprises no one.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 22, 2019)

elektra said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > “Infested” is of course hyperbole. Why do you feel the need to rely on hyperbole?
> ...



ONE pedophile in any school is "too common". You still used hyperbole. It's hardly an "infestation"...still entirely disgusting, however.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 22, 2019)

BULLDOG said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



The hyperbole is blistering on either side. And here you are probably happy enough to overlook the sea of failing public schools because, frankly, it serves your purpose: Public Schools Good.

We really can't afford to tolerate those because many, many more children attend failing public schools than failing homeschools. But again, doesn't serve your political purposes so, ho hum.

(BTW the reasons those schools are failing are not one-, two- or even three-dimensional, but profound and generational. And THAT is really why no one wants to tackle any of that. Easier to just blame the teachers, or the politicians, than look at very deep cultural problems. So, here we are. And the rot deepens.)


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 22, 2019)

Picaro said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



To be fair. A sick trend seems to be attractive young teachers seducing very young teenage boys. In our sick depraved culture, this is usually followed up by more than half the comments saying, (intone dipsh!t Neanderthal impression here): "Where were these teachers when I was growing up?" and "All his buddies hands' hurt from high-fiving him!!"

These are 14 year old teens ruled by testosterone and the older women prey on it. These women are every much a predator as males who did that. Any mother who raised a son understands.  

All these people need to be out of my profession yesterday, and we really live in a sick and depraved culture when we still blame all pedophilia on gay people but clap 13 year old boys on the shoulder for scoring the 27 year old hot teacher.

//rant over.....maybe


----------



## Blues Man (Jul 22, 2019)

BULLDOG said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



That's a state by state issue as it should be and if a state does not require it , that is in no way evidence that home schooled kids are not being educated.

And the percentage of kids who are home schooled is so small that it is insignificant to the country as a whole

and many states do exercise some level of oversight

Homeschooling Laws by State – Education


----------



## elektra (Jul 22, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> ONE pedophile in any school is "too common". You still used hyperbole. It's hardly an "infestation"...still entirely disgusting, however.


One? ONE!!!!! Grow up admit the truth. Pedophiles have infested the place they can find children and that is public schools. 

According to one study, 10% of students are victims! But, the author of this OP keeps stating, "1".
The only hyperbole is your reference as if there might be one!
Forgotten Study: Abuse in School 100 Times Worse than by Priests
According to the 2004 study “the most accurate data available at this time” indicates that “nearly 9.6 percent of students are targets of educator sexual misconduct sometime during their school career.”


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 22, 2019)

BULLDOG said:


> ...
> 
> It would mean something if they all were required to take standardized tests. Now, the only ones who take those tests are the ones who WANT to, and are probably prepared for them.....




Now you know why American students are so often compared unfavorably with those of other countries.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 22, 2019)

Picaro said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Oh, is this thread about me personally, or just your linguistic limitations?


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 22, 2019)

elektra said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > ONE pedophile in any school is "too common". You still used hyperbole. It's hardly an "infestation"...still entirely disgusting, however.
> ...



I would like to know what qualifies in that study as sexual abuse or misconduct. Here is what I mean. It is ALL wrong and ALL worthy of being fired. But a teacher sexually abusing a child is not the same as a 16 yo girl reporting sexual harassment because her 22 yo track coach said questionable things to her.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jul 22, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > elektra said:
> ...




Did you chose your username by just putting random letters together?

 If not, you should expect people to be curious about what it means, and since it references a certain bizarre practice, it should also be no surprise that people might wonder why this is what you are wishing to tell people about yourself. 

I


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 22, 2019)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...




Of course not.


----------



## elektra (Jul 22, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> I would like to know what qualifies in that study as sexual abuse or misconduct. Here is what I mean. It is ALL wrong and ALL worthy of being fired. But a teacher sexually abusing a child is not the same as a 16 yo girl reporting sexual harassment because her 22 yo track coach said questionable things to her.


A 62 year old man saying inappropriate things to a 34 year old woman, and you made a point.

A 22 year old track coach  saying questionable things to a 16 year old girl is much different.

Sexual predators saying questionable things to 16 year olds!!!! In my world they are jailed, in yours you are making what point? You have poor judgement?


----------



## elektra (Jul 22, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Oh, is this thread about me personally, or just your linguistic limitations?


You are on sick sick sick individual. Linguistic limitations? No limitations for you, the sick pervert.


----------



## Picaro (Jul 22, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...



Mostly agree, but when you can drastically reduce the number of rapes and molestation by some 40% of the total by merely weeding out some 2% of the population, as is the case with homosexuals, then it's a duty to do so, not cave  in to fashion and PC fascism just so some tiny minority of mentally ill fetishists can feel better about their illness.. Other people matter more than the indulging the compulsive neuroses of deviants, especially kids. If they don't like it then they can stop obstructing genuine research into their mental illness, and the then the mental health can start to rebuild it's own credibility it lost by caving in to mau-mauing sickos for the last 5 decades..


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jul 22, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


So, of course you did not choose your name at random . You WANT pepole to know that you get off sexually from other people's faces.

You also tell people all the time that you are a teacher - a person put in the care of other people's children.

So you want people to know is that feces gets you off sexually and you are entrusted to care for children.

Am I missing anything here?


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 22, 2019)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...




That's not what it means.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 22, 2019)

elektra said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to know what qualifies in that study as sexual abuse or misconduct. Here is what I mean. It is ALL wrong and ALL worthy of being fired. But a teacher sexually abusing a child is not the same as a 16 yo girl reporting sexual harassment because her 22 yo track coach said questionable things to her.
> ...



You read me say they are both wrong and worthy of termination, right? Okay if not read that again.

The study is on sexual abuse in the public schools. There's a big difference between a 22 yo coach making some questionable comments to a 16 yo girl and a child being abused. It would be like doing a report on "injuries in a workplace"...and detailing both paper cuts and someone falling into a wood chipper. 

I suspect that's what happened. They counted every student who reported the slightest transgressions. Again: ANY inappropriate comment is wrong. But not every situation is equal.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jul 22, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


a5w


Unkotare said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Every site that comes up in a search says it is


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 22, 2019)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...




As I said, your linguistic limitations are your problem. Not everything is on google translate, Professor.


----------



## elektra (Jul 22, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> I suspect that's what happened. They counted every student who reported the slightest transgressions. Again: ANY inappropriate comment is wrong. But not every situation is equal.


You suspect hence you minimize sexual assaults as, "slightest transgressions".
Not every situation is equal. Actually, the slightest transgressions are equal in that the are of grave concern!
Technically, the slightest sexual transgressions perpetrated on children in school by educators is of grave concern. Period. 

Your minimizing of such sexual misconduct is also of grave concern.


----------



## elektra (Jul 22, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> That's not what it means.


It is not a japanese noun meaning sick deprived sexual misconduct, to put the definition mild enough to post here. It is not of Japanese origin, the same as your avatar? 

YOU ARE SICK


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 22, 2019)

elektra said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > That's not what it means.
> ...




No


----------



## elektra (Jul 22, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> No


That would make you pretty stupid then, would it not, to pick and avatar and a user name that is of japanese origin, with the user name being a pretty disgusting sex act? 

What does it mean to you, how did you come up with it.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 22, 2019)

elektra said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > No
> ...




I didn’t say it wasn’t Japanese.


----------



## elektra (Jul 22, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> I didn’t say it wasn’t Japanese.


Well, to each his own. By most peoples standards, that is pretty sick.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 22, 2019)

elektra said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > I didn’t say it wasn’t Japanese.
> ...




I told you google translate won’t help you, so you are stuck making false conclusions based on your own ignorance.


----------



## Darkwind (Jul 22, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> And of course they are. If you had designs to torture, starve, beat and neglect your children, why in the world would you daily send them to a place of mandatory reporters?
> 
> You wouldn't. You would either withdraw or never enroll them. Which is exactly what the study below found.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure I understand what it is you're saying here.  Are you saying we should abolish home schooling on this basis?

Because I'm thinking that a parent deranged enough to torture a child is not going to stop doing so if we put that child in public schools.

The only thing that will occur is that you'll that that 66% of children in public schools being tortured.  That's just blame-shifting in My opinion.

How about we prosecute the scum torturing children and leave homeschooling out of it.?


----------



## 22lcidw (Jul 22, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


The thing is we have made a broad application to every issue now for political ways. There was a time using a belt to a child's butt or slapping the child's butt was acceptable when a child was very bad or did something terrible. And frankly it did teach lessons to most. Today it may be a crime.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jul 22, 2019)

Darkwind said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > And of course they are. If you had designs to torture, starve, beat and neglect your children, why in the world would you daily send them to a place of mandatory reporters?
> ...



If they are home schooled, and kept away from the public, it is easier for the monsters to get away with their abuse. When children go to school with others, the bruises and other signs of abuse are harder to hide. Teachers and friends are more likely to notice that something is wrong, and see  that the child gets the help they need.


----------



## Picaro (Jul 22, 2019)

Blaming home schooling because some people might abuse it is as dumb as the anti-vacc arguments of  loons, or blaming automobile factories for car thieves.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jul 22, 2019)

Picaro said:


> Blaming home schooling because some people might abuse it is as dumb as the anti-vacc arguments of  loons, or blaming automobile factories for car thieves.



No.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jul 22, 2019)

BULLDOG said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > And how many children is that exactly?
> ...


Have any actual PROOF of that?


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jul 22, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Bullshit.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 22, 2019)

Jarlaxle said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > elektra said:
> ...





Was I talking to you?


----------



## Picaro (Jul 22, 2019)

Since education is compulsory up to certain grades in all states as far as I know, then it's easy enough for states to have a way to check on whether home schooled kids are indeed being educated, via both scheduled and random testing


----------



## Picaro (Jul 22, 2019)

BULLDOG said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > Blaming home schooling because some people might abuse it is as dumb as the anti-vacc arguments of  loons, or blaming automobile factories for car thieves.
> ...



Yes.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jul 22, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


You were banging your gums to hear yourself troll, as always.

Toddle off to bed, your betters are talking here.


----------



## elektra (Jul 22, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> I told you google translate won’t help you, so you are stuck making false conclusions based on your own ignorance.


Ok, I am ignorant, I will ask a 3rd time. How did you come up with it what does it mean.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 22, 2019)

Jarlaxle said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jarlaxle said:
> ...



If  you want to talk, talk about the thread topic.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 22, 2019)

elektra said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > I told you google translate won’t help you, so you are stuck making false conclusions based on your own ignorance.
> ...




In a regional dialect of Japanese it is a (non-sexual,  you deviant animals) insult, and thus a self-deprecating screen name in this context. It's not so shocking an insult in the region in question, and certainly not the disgusting stuff ignorant google translators are suspiciously eager to think.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 23, 2019)

elektra said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > I suspect that's what happened. They counted every student who reported the slightest transgressions. Again: ANY inappropriate comment is wrong. But not every situation is equal.
> ...



Hold on, are you going to be a #MeToo snowflake??

I have already said, twice now, that any 22 yo coach who says inappropriate things to a 16 yo girl should be fired. Now, let's say those inappropriate thing is, "You look cute in those shorts". 

Crossing a line? Yep. Should the coach keep this job? Nope.

On par with actual physical sexual assault? Nope. 

Now you want to keep fluffing around about this or do you want to have some sense and admit it's true?


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 23, 2019)

Darkwind said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > And of course they are. If you had designs to torture, starve, beat and neglect your children, why in the world would you daily send them to a place of mandatory reporters?
> ...



I'm trying to open up this forum to a little less binary thinking. Homeschooling Good, Public School Bad or Public School Bad, Homeschooling Good

But it seems poo flinging it is the only thing that gets done


----------



## elektra (Jul 23, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> [
> 
> I have already said, twice now, that any 22 yo coach who says inappropriate things to a 16 yo girl should be fired. Now, let's say those inappropriate thing is, "You look cute in those shorts". this or do you want to have some sense and admit it's true?





> "questionable comments?"  "Slightest transgressions".



You minimized sexual misconduct in public schools to the point that you said they were a slight transgression, questionable.

You are making a claim because you "suspect"?

I made my statement based on what you stated, nothing less, nothing more.

I also provided a link that leads to a study if you wish to research sexual misconduct in  schools.

That study says sexual misconduct is much greater than known and very much under reported.

Sexual misconduct. Conduct that was meant to sexually arouse the child. That is what the study says.

Hardly questionable or slight. Despite what you suspect, and that is what you stated.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 23, 2019)

elektra said:


> That study says sexual misconduct is much greater than known and very much under reported.



I don't claim to be the sharpest tool in the shed, but boys and girls the statement above is bizarre...

How can something be quantified (sexual misconduct) if it is not known or hasn't been reported?


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 23, 2019)

Homeschooling is torture


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 23, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Homeschooling is torture




Why?


----------



## elektra (Jul 23, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> I don't claim to be the sharpest tool in the shed, but boys and girls the statement above is bizarre...
> 
> How can something be quantified (sexual misconduct) if it is not known or hasn't been reported?


You are right, you are not the sharpest tool in the shed. 

My statement literally says sexual misconduct is greater than known. You statement has the premise that sexual misconduct is not known.

Who said sexual misconduct is not known to exist in public schools? We know it is relevant because many times it is a physical rape that can not be hid.

How can sexual misconduct be greater than known, or under reported? That is conclusion that the experts concluded after investigations and studies. 

Hersey? They can not count the sexual misconduct because it is hersey.

They know the man that got caught for 5 incidents most likely committed ten because he lowered grades of those who did not cooperate?

There are many reasons women, or girls do not report rape let alone incidents not as severe. If you do not believe this is a fact, then there is not much to say to you.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 23, 2019)

elektra said:


> My statement literally says sexual misconduct is greater than known. You statement has the premise that sexual misconduct is not known.



It is not even your statement... It comes from a study you were quoting... If it is not known, how do you logically know the number is greater?

At least I acknowledge my shortcomings and don't try to hide them with word salad du jour...


----------



## elektra (Jul 25, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> > My statement literally says sexual misconduct is greater than known. You statement has the premise that sexual misconduct is not known.
> ...


Regardless of what you choose to believe, it is proven that women do not always report rapes nor sexual assaults and misconduct. 

Bill Cosby is a good example.

Harvey's Weinstien is another example.

In both those cases women spoke up years later only after other women spoke up.

Yes, you are very clever, projecting, the word salad. 

And, not for one minute did I take anything you said seriously. I did give a serious answer. But at no time did I believe you believe anything you stated. And I am sure you think you are the sharpest knife in the drawer, chopping up the lettuce to make a word salad.

Troll on little man.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 25, 2019)

elektra said:


> And, not for one minute did I take anything you said seriously. I did give a serious answer. But at no time did I believe you believe anything you stated. And I am sure you think you are the sharpest knife in the drawer, chopping up the lettuce to make a word salad.



Oh my!!! What a pretentious little snowflake you are... Absolutely nothing you have said within the whole thread has been serious...


----------



## elektra (Jul 26, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> Oh my!!! What a pretentious little snowflake you are... Absolutely nothing you have said within the whole thread has been serious...



Then how come all you can do is throw insults. 

How come everything that you do and are you accuse me of?

You can not address the issue, that is game one for me. As long as snot wimps such as yourself resort to name calling and the as attempted denigration of character, I win, we win. 

Does the poor little baby have more to add, go ahead, cry some more all over the thread. We are here to see it. Go ahead, show us more of you weak wristed response.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 26, 2019)

elektra said:


> Then how come all you can do is throw insults.



I don't find the truth insulting... Sorry you can't handle it...



elektra said:


> How come everything that you do and are you accuse me of?



naner naner boo boo?



elektra said:


> You can not address the issue, that is game one for me. As long as snot wimps such as yourself resort to name calling and the as attempted denigration of character, I win, we win.



Oh I get it... Quite all right for you to name call and throw insults?  



elektra said:


> Does the poor little baby have more to add, go ahead, cry some more all over the thread. We are here to see it. Go ahead, show us more of you weak wristed response.


----------



## buttercup (Jul 26, 2019)

Penelope said:


> Since they really don't visit homes of homes of homeschooling  and small daycares (6 or less), I am against them all. Put your child into a decent daycare, a larger one not a 6 child one, and no one should homeschool their kids.
> I am pro public schools , that is why we pay taxes.  The gov. should not fund parochial schools nor private schools and states should not either.
> Michigan court approves public funding for private school mandates



So to hell with freedom, everyone MUST attend government schools? Wow, I never thought I'd see the day when people are so thoroughly brainwashed that say such blatantly statist things like that with a straight face.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 26, 2019)

Penelope said:


> Since they really don't visit homes of homes of homeschooling  and small daycares (6 or less), I am against them all. Put your child into a decent daycare, a larger one not a 6 child one, and no one should homeschool their kids.
> I am pro public schools , that is why we pay taxes.  The gov. should not fund parochial schools nor private schools and states should not either.
> Michigan court approves public funding for private school mandates




Why don't  you come all the way out and admit you would ideally love the government to take all children away from their parents so the state can 'develop' them the way you just know is better for the good of the people's republic? After all, your hero envisioned the violent destruction of the family altogether.


----------



## Penelope (Jul 26, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Since they really don't visit homes of homes of homeschooling  and small daycares (6 or less), I am against them all. Put your child into a decent daycare, a larger one not a 6 child one, and no one should homeschool their kids.
> ...



why because I believe in public schools? What hero, I do not have one, and what destruction of family?


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 26, 2019)

Penelope said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...




You want the state to usurp the family, don't you? And we all know who your hero is.


----------



## Penelope (Jul 26, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



I don't even know who my hero is so how can you know.  The family will get disrupted anyway if the two parents can't get along.   The days of men having more than 1 wife and cheating on their wife are over.  The females are independent now.  They don't want to stay home and school the kids, some do but they are either wealthy and or highly religious which is bad.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 26, 2019)

Penelope said:


> ....
> I don't even know who my hero is so how can you know.  The family will get disrupted anyway if the two parents can't get along.   The days of men having more than 1 wife and cheating on their wife are over.  The females are independent now.  ......




Oh, you don't know who your hero is but you quack like a Marxist right on cue. What a dishonest POS you are. Come on out and be honest for a change. Do you hate the idea of the family? Do you consider marriage just another form of rape? Come on, all of your old college professors are waiting for you to regurgitate like a good little drone.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 26, 2019)

Penelope said:


> ...The females are independent now.  They don't want to stay home and school the kids....




Oh, "they" don't? "The females" all think like you? What a load of shit.


----------



## Penelope (Jul 26, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > ....
> ...



I've been married over 30 years. Now who is my hero, I'd like to dream about him, and I do hope he is a he.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 26, 2019)

Penelope said:


> ...  They don't want to stay home and school the kids, some do but they are either wealthy and or highly religious which is bad.




Being wealthy and/or highly religious is "bad"? According to whom?

Is part of your stupid-as-shit claim that only wealthy or highly religious moms stay home to raise their families? You want to stand behind that claim?


----------



## Penelope (Jul 26, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > ...The females are independent now.  They don't want to stay home and school the kids....
> ...



You know the child birth rate is the lowest its ever been, just hear that this am.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 26, 2019)

Penelope said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...




Are you oppressed?


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 26, 2019)

Penelope said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...




And?


----------



## Penelope (Jul 26, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > ...  They don't want to stay home and school the kids, some do but they are either wealthy and or highly religious which is bad.
> ...



Being highly religious aka *some* Evangelicals, Fundamentalist, Muslims, and Jews, but hey *some *Hasidic send their women out to work as they want time to have time to study the torah everyday , day and night.

Usually its the highly religious that love to homeschool, they are fearful of society.  They restrict their kids to like minded kids, and that is why we have so many racist and bigots.


----------



## Vastator (Jul 26, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> And of course they are. If you had designs to torture, starve, beat and neglect your children, why in the world would you daily send them to a place of mandatory reporters?
> 
> You wouldn't. You would either withdraw or never enroll them. Which is exactly what the study below found.
> 
> ...


What is the percentage of homeschooled kids who are tortured?


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 26, 2019)

Penelope said:


> .....
> 
> Usually its the highly religious that love to homeschool, they are fearful of society.  ......




Liberal mind-reading in action yet again! Why don't you quantify "usually" and then provide some proof of your bigoted claim?


----------



## Penelope (Jul 26, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > .....
> ...



I don't need to, that is why they homeschool their kids.   To get them away from society and to hang out with like minded kids aka little Christians , little Muslims, and little Hasidic.


----------



## Vastator (Jul 26, 2019)

Penelope said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


People wanting their own children to associate with those who share their own values! Shocker!!!! Really burns you lefties asses when you hear about children you can’t get access to doesn’t it?


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 26, 2019)

Penelope said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...




In your hateful, bigoted _little_ mind.


----------



## elektra (Jul 31, 2019)

These kids were not homeschooled!!!


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 1, 2019)

Penelope said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Why are you a bigot then Penny Jackboots? Is it your Leftist zealotry that has made you bigoted?


----------



## Tinhatter (Aug 10, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> And of course they are. If you had designs to torture, starve, beat and neglect your children, why in the world would you daily send them to a place of mandatory reporters?
> 
> You wouldn't. You would either withdraw or never enroll them. Which is exactly what the study below found.
> 
> ...



My O my, where to even begin?! How about we start at the title that asserts "_widespread and disturbing homeschooling pattern". _Let's Google that, just for the hell of it. Gotta start somewhere to track down corroboration:

Disgusting: Media Use Turpin Abuse Case to Smear #SchoolChoice – CatholicVote org

Child Abuse of Public School, Private School, and Homeschool Students: Evidence, Philosophy, and Reason - National Home Education Research Institute

Homeschooling and Child Abuse, Child Neglect, and Child Fatalities - National Home Education Research Institute

Abuse in Homeschooling Environments

Comparative Statistics and Risk Factors

Attacks on homeschooling are short on facts

What have we learned? Corroboration is a mixed bag, even using leftist-controlled Google. There appears to be *no* scientific studies nor even statistical evidence, to support this op-ed hit piece on homeschooling. Like most opinions these days, it is based on little or nothing. Fact-checking is anathema, as facts are so often 'hurtful', and require fast access to a 'safe room'! 

Is it true that homeschooling is an ideal cover for child abusers? Of course! What libtards fail to recognize is that simply because a small percentage of the small percentage of current homeschoolers turn out to be child abusers does not justify oppression of all homeschoolers....nor does the fact that a small percentage of the millions of gun owners who are thugboys and mass murderers justify ever more oppressive laws to attack the 2nd Amendment. One is given to wonder why the leftists don't try harder to ban cars, given the statistic "For 2016 specifically, National Highway Traffic Safety Administration (NHTSA) data shows 37,461 people were killed in 34,436 motor vehicle crashes, an average of 102 per day." Simply take away all cars, and you save sooooo many innocent lives. The Nannyites of 'The Nanny State' are already drooling!


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 10, 2019)

iamwhatiseem said:


> War on Parents continue in liberal lala land.
> I call some bullshit here... "some form of imprisonment"... without describing what "some form" actually is.
> Is grounding a child to their room considered imprisonment in this study? Probably. But who knows?
> That is the problem with these kind of studies. Unless you can see the study itself, and specifically what is the determinant factors - it is data that can easily be manipulated to produce a desired result.


Glad you said it. People in the schools can also abuse children and get away with it for years. I know because of what happened to my son at the public schools. It ended up the school had to send a tutor to the house for awhile where the tutor was under observation at all times. After that initial two years I hired teachers for him because there were no private schools close by where we lived at the time.


----------



## theHawk (Aug 19, 2020)

SweetSue92 said:


> And of course they are. If you had designs to torture, starve, beat and neglect your children, why in the world would you daily send them to a place of mandatory reporters?
> 
> You wouldn't. You would either withdraw or never enroll them. Which is exactly what the study below found.
> 
> ...


I guess we know the real reason why Dems want to keep schools closed.


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 19, 2020)

Chit, Sue wants to have all children fully vaccinated and in school so she can teach them her version of how things should be.  Many homeschoolers do not want their children's minds or bodies poisoned and that is why they choose to homeschool.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 20, 2020)

theHawk said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > And of course they are. If you had designs to torture, starve, beat and neglect your children, why in the world would you daily send them to a place of mandatory reporters?
> ...



Wrong, its usually the religious freaks aka Christian zealots:

And their similarities don’t end there — it turns out, the Turpins are also* Quiverfulls, the sect of Christianity that strongly values a patriarchal, conversative culture. *With the Duggars fronting as the group’s most visible members, the movement has been met with countless criticisms in the years since we met the reality TV family and stars of _19 Kids and Counting_. 








						There’s a Connection Between the Horrific Turpin Family and the Duggars
					

By now, you’ve likely heard the story of the Turpin family; parents David and Louise have been arrested and accused of torturing their 13 children, who ranged from ages 2 to 29, by...




					www.intouchweekly.com


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 20, 2020)

Penelope said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


Growing up we lived briefly in a neighborhood with several large Catholic families> most of those went to the Catholic schools. Since I am aware of the abuse the kids went through and passed on to children not of their sect along with the extremism and abuse their parents inflicted on them should I bemoan as if all the Roman Catholic sects are just a front for evil deeds?


----------



## Penelope (Aug 20, 2020)

RodISHI said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



No its mostly Evangelicals that home school kids.  A lot of kids go to Catholic Schools have non Nun teachers, it the evangelicals who torture their kids and even kill them.


----------



## theHawk (Aug 20, 2020)

Penelope said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


So why are Dems trying to keep schools closed then?


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 20, 2020)

Penelope said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


Is that like verses the Catholics that allow priest to rape them... You are so full of crap it is pathetic at times. Child abusers come in all shapes and forms.


----------



## anotherlife (Aug 20, 2020)

The abuses by the churches are symptoms only.  The real root cause of the problem is that those parents and clergy give up obedience for judgement.


----------

